# VW Eos Windows not closing



## Chris98vf (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a new Eos and I think the cold weather in the Northeast is getting to it. A few weeks back the weather turned to **** and we got some ice. Anyone who owns the Eos knows the windows go down about 1/4" when you unlock the doors or open them. 
When I opened the car that day the windows were frozen shut and did not lower as they normally do. I had to warm the car up for about 45 minutes before the windows would move normally again. Ever since then the windows have been acting weird. Mainly the passenger front window, it will go down the 1/4" but never go up until I manually do it. Big problem is the windows automatically go down when you shut the car off and this is where it's intermittent. At times it gives me hell and won't go up and other times it works fine. 
I also figured I could shut the windows using the key in the door but that was even odder. The passenger window does nothing while all 3 remaining windows work fine.
Has anyone else had this problem and is it an easy fix or is this something the dealer will never see as it tends to be a ghost depending on the weather.
Option #2, build a bigger garage...


----------



## vdubmotorsports (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: VW Eos Windows not closing (Chris98vf)*

try putting the key in driver door and operating it until all windows 
go down then tun the other way to go back up .This should set it back to basic settings.


----------



## Chris98vf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Eos Windows not closing (vdubmotorsports)*

thanks but I did that and no go.... Ended up going to the dealer and they reset the electronics and it's been good since.


----------

